# Smoking in Mexico



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

I am one of the dinosaurs who still smokes in beautiful downtown Catemaco, Veracruz and today I was hit with the price of 40 pesos per pack after a recent federally imposed price increase. About 80 % of that price is federal Mexican taxes.

Where are the Narcos when I need them? Many of the older ones started as bootleggers during the alcohol prohibition days of the US. Tobacco should be a fertile ground for them. 

I remember enjoying 10 bucks per carton days in Baja California when the San Diego price was US 25, and even "Fiesta" for 10 cents a pack in 1962.

COME ON NARCOS, there is more money in tobacco than dope! 

(Posted to qualify for the 4 posts needed to insert a link to my personal page)


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

dongringo said:


> I am one of the dinosaurs who still smokes in beautiful downtown Catemaco, Veracruz and today I was hit with the price of 40 pesos per pack after a recent federally imposed price increase. About 80 % of that price is federal Mexican taxes.
> 
> Where are the Narcos when I need them? Many of the older ones started as bootleggers during the alcohol prohibition days of the US. Tobacco should be a fertile ground for them.
> 
> ...


Now, I´m a pretty open minded person but I´ll tell you this. I stopped smoking my two packs of Camels a day at the age of 22 in 1964 and I am now 69 years old and a couple of years ago I had a chest XRay and those sum*****es informed me that I had the lungs of a smoker some 47 years after I smoked my last cigarette and here I am, after forty plus years of breathing second hand smoke from you sonsa*****es and I´ll tell you this, after twenty years of working in smoke filled conference rooms with smoking morons that, had I the opportunity. I would shoot each and every one of you straight though the heart for having ****ed up,my lungs except for that fact that you were every bit as stuipid as was I. 

Morons! Imbeciles!


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Now, I´m a pretty open minded person Morons! Imbeciles!


How about that! 
Tracking from a previous post, I do extend you an invitation to detour at least 4 hours or a lifetime from the tollroad (Veracruz- Villahermosa) to side trip to beautiful downtown Catemaco and enjoy its culinary delights, unless of course I temporarily got the hell out of here to enjoy the tollroads to elsewhere, and you should not forget to include the offers of the local gringa señora.

You can find me at any of the 500 pages of Catemaco News [on the bottom).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dongringo said:


> I am one of the dinosaurs who still smokes in beautiful downtown Catemaco, Veracruz and today I was hit with the price of 40 pesos per pack after a recent federally imposed price increase. About 80 % of that price is federal Mexican taxes.


I wouldn't go as far as Hound Dog, but I don't have any sympathy for the price you have to pay to smoke. The medical insurance premiums I pay, in both the US and Mexico, are inflated because of all the smokers and their health problems that are in the pool*. 

When I see young kids smoking, I think they are idiots for starting. When I see old people smoking, I feel a little more sorry for them because I figure they started when we didn't know what we know today. And I know the cigarette companies add enough nicotine to their cancer sticks to insure that nobody quits easily. 

So there is cancer, emphysema, price, and the fact that every one around you thinks you stink of cigarette smoke even when you are not smoking, If that is not enough to help you quit, what would it take?

Memo

*Incidentally, I don't know if that is true. I have also heard that smokers die earlier and that decreases their health costs enough to compensate for all the added medical care they need.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

dongringo said:


> How about that!
> Tracking from a previous post, I do extend you an invitation to detour at least 4 hours or a lifetime from the tollroad (Veracruz- Villahermosa) to side trip to beautiful downtown Catemaco and enjoy its culinary delights, unless of course I temporarily got the hell out of here to enjoy the tollroads to elsewhere, and you should not forget to include the offers of the local gringa señora.
> 
> You can find me at any of the 500 pages of Catemaco News [on the bottom).


Well, damn, dongringo; I didn´t make the connection with you amigo. Forgive my unforgiveable attack upon smokers which, if you read my post, you will discern was intended as satire. The dawg still desires to divert his trip from Lake Chapala to Chiapas through your territory even though it is an admittedly somewhat rustic place , with, shall we say, less pretentions than one would expect in Veracruz City but let´s move on´. Are we still invited for Veracruz Motowhatever?


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> The dawg still desires to divert his trip from Lake Chapala to Chiapas through your territory even though it is an admittedly somewhat rustic place , with, shall we say, less pretentions than one would expect in Veracruz City but let´s move on´. Are we still invited for Veracruz Motowhatever?


Please stop belittling my humble abode of beautiful downtown Catemaco. We DO , after all have a canadian shoe store, a ****** mini grocery chain store, an italian restaurant, a swiss physician, and a resident nazi. And your comission just went up to 2 liters of Jaliscos's finest. (read the fine print)


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

dongringo said:


> Please stop belittling my humble abode of beautiful downtown Catemaco. We DO , after all have a canadian shoe store, a ****** mini grocery chain store, an italian restaurant, a swiss physician, and a resident nazi. And your comission just went up to 2 liters of Jaliscos's finest. (read the fine print)


 OK, Dongringo, it just happens that Dawg is quite fond of Catemaco despite previous comments to the contrary and I am not bull****ing you. We are very fond of the Tuxtlas as well and the extraordinary valley between Orizaba and Córdoba which is a fine place. Actually, Veracruz State is a fine place so get off of my back Goddammit I don´t have to put up with this as I could have just as well retired to Dauphin Island but I´m pleased I didn´t do that as the house I had in mind then disappeared in that hurricane that did in New Orleans which, by the way, was a worthless place anyway but that´s another subject and furthermore,.......


----------

